# Hacking?



## Steven (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

I read a lot lately about hacking in Animal Crossing. I can guess it's cheating, but I can't figure out what it is exactly. 

I personally don't like cheating with games. I don't want to change the date (time travel) when I'm playing ACNL and I didn't when I played ACWW.

My questions:
What is hacking? 
Will any of you hack? When I (accidentally) visit a town that uses 'Hacking', will I, or my town, be affected?
Can someone Hack my town?


----------



## Jamie (Jun 7, 2013)

Hacking, to me, is editing the software and data files to play a game in any way that it was not intended to be played.

As far as I know, the 3DS has not been hacked, therefore there will be no hacked towns, and no, no one could hack yours.

I'm against hacking in any AC game myself. It kinda ruins the point!

EDIT - if you mean time traveling in regards to the cheating part, eh.. that's a loaded subject around here lol. Some don't mind it, some are wildly against it. To each their own I suppose, but again to me I think it ruins some aspects of the game.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello there, Steven!
You have a good reason to be concerned. Almost everyone hates hackers. 
Hacking in previous AC games would be when someone would edit items into the game or hack their own map in order to put everything exactly where they want. In rare occasions, the hacker could mess up your town or inventory, but it was rare. (One time a hacker put an item into my brother's inventory that he couldn't even click on to get out!) Other ways of hacking were wall hacking so you could walk through anything.
It is likely that no one here, at least at first, will hack. I don't believe there are any known hacks for this game yet, but even if there were, I'm sure you would be safe. What we did for older games if we found hackers would be labeling them as such, and warning other users of their hacks. Often, hackers earn a poor reputation quickly. 
It, again, is very likely your town won't be hacked. Just stay with us on the forums to keep up with all of the new information on the game. Hacking is something that is frowned upon, so we usually take measures up to stop the hacker. Sometimes, people have chosen to play with hackers in order to get hacked money for their selves. Cheating is completely different, which includes glitches such as the duplication glitch in AC:CF.
In short, you'll be completely fine! Don't worry about it, especially at the moment.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 7, 2013)

haxors suck.
But seriously... if you buy a game, why don't you just play it normally? Whats the point of spending 30 odd dollars to cheat on a game. WHERE IS THE FUN IN THAT? D:


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 7, 2013)

I would never hack my games. Mainly because any sort of cheating sucks the fun and challenge out of a game for me. Also because it can break a game. I'm going to play New Leaf as legitimately as possible! :3


----------



## Steven (Jun 7, 2013)

Trundle said:


> Hello there, Steven!
> You have a good reason to be concerned. Almost everyone hates hackers.
> Hacking in previous AC games would be when someone would edit items into the game or hack their own map in order to put everything exactly where they want. In rare occasions, the hacker could mess up your town or inventory, but it was rare. (One time a hacker put an item into my brother's inventory that he couldn't even click on to get out!) Other ways of hacking were wall hacking so you could walk through anything.
> It is likely that no one here, at least at first, will hack. I don't believe there are any known hacks for this game yet, but even if there were, I'm sure you would be safe. What we did for older games if we found hackers would be labeling them as such, and warning other users of their hacks. Often, hackers earn a poor reputation quickly.
> ...



Thank you Jamie and Trundle. Now I better understand Hacking.
I am aware of the Time Traveling 'option'. But I'm against that to. I just don't like cheating.

Still, those hackers sound ridiculous. Hamusuta is totally right. Why buy a game if you're gonna cheat it? ACNL isn't even a game you can finish or win.

Thank you for the tips.
I will watch this forum for my towns safety and try to avoid hackers as best I can!


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jun 7, 2013)

You can't hack Animal Crossing New Leaf - or any other 3DS game at the moment for that matter. You can of course take advantage by changing the date on your 3DS and time travelling, but thats nothing to do with hacking.


----------



## Mikey (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh man... don't even get me starting on hacking. I could tell you a few stories of what hackers did to my town over WiFi on Wild World. Luckly though I was smart enough to just turn the power off so nothing would save.

Pro Tip: If a hacker or griefer starts to destroy your town or spawn objects to block buildings... just turn the power off so nothing saves. But as someone said before, right now there is no way to hack (that we know of )


----------



## Steven (Jun 8, 2013)

Mikey said:


> Oh man... don't even get me starting on hacking. I could tell you a few stories of what hackers did to my town over WiFi on Wild World. Luckly though I was smart enough to just turn the power off so nothing would save.
> 
> Pro Tip: If a hacker or griefer starts to destroy your town or spawn objects to block buildings... just turn the power off so nothing saves. But as someone said before, right now there is no way to hack (that we know of )



Thanks for the tip!

What is a griefer?


----------



## Caius (Jun 8, 2013)

A griefer is someone who goes through your town and steals your things, or destroys your town. 

Either way hacking isn't tolerated here, so in the future when it's a possibility, it's still not allowed when it comes to playing with people here.


----------



## Torotix (Jun 8, 2013)

Someone who causes grief I guess? XD

I don't care what people do to their own games but the seeders on wild world were quite awful. Luckily there are no hacks. It's too bad that people who time travel even get looked down on like they do the same thing  Not that I time travel either.

My best advice would be only become best friends with your good friends, if you are doing trades with people remove them from your friend list after the transaction has been completed and make sure you specifically tell them if you don't want them taking flowers/running away from you etc. before they come to your town.


----------



## Zenaphalis (Jun 8, 2013)

To my knowledge the 3DS has been hacked in a way. Anyone here heard of R4 Cards? They disguise themselves as another game, and it has it's own custom OS, and it lets you put games on it via micro SD. Usually on those they have cheats, so just hope you don't run into someone using this.


----------



## GingerSchnapps (Jun 8, 2013)

Seriously, Zenaphalis?  
Ugh, I can feel the paranoia creeping in my brain. I've never had a 3DS before so I don't know much about friend codes and whatnot.


----------



## pocky (Jun 8, 2013)

pretty sure that those with R4s can't connect with other people via WiFi so you don't have to worry about them messing up your game


----------



## Torotix (Jun 8, 2013)

As far as I know

*The R4 devices will still only play DS games, no 3ds
*System updates to the 3ds will block the usage of these - so pretty much you can't update your 3ds if you want to use one
*And a lot of games won't allow you to play wi-fi if you haven't got the most recent system update, as well as even look at the eshop I think


----------



## Lauren (Jun 8, 2013)

I used to use cheats on games like the sims but I don't even do that now I enjoy completing things without cheats now its so much more fun! I don't cheat on AC I don't feel the need. It's the reason I left ACC actually!


----------



## runekey (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, hacking really devalued everything in Wild World. Wasn't worth it to grind for bells when you could just seed your town and make millions. The 3DS has not yet been hacked (at least not on a large scale) and hope it stays like that for at least a year after New Leaf's release!

On the flip side, when they finally do hack the 3DS that will hopefully mean we can get a better game-save backup system for digital games than we have now!



Torotix said:


> As far as I know
> *The R4 devices will still only play DS games, no 3ds
> *System updates to the 3ds will block the usage of these - so pretty much you can't update your 3ds if you want to use one



Just so everyone knows, the R4i Golden and SUPERCARD DS2 are the only two flashcards that will work with the 3DS, and they can still only play original DS games. Be sure not to try and use any other flash cards or you could get that card locked or worse yet your 3DS might brick.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 8, 2013)

To be honest, with how easy it is to get bells now thanks to the island and catching beetles, I don't really see why people would hack for that reason. You can legitly make several thousand bells in only an hour or two if you set your island up right. 

I feel like non-buyable and other rare items will be the problem. Some of the DLC items aren't re-orderable in the catalog. If people could somehow clone them, that would really devalue the worth of those DLC items. Same would be true for region specific items or holiday specific items or other things that are a little difficult to get.


----------



## Steven (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone.
I now understand the concept of hacking (and griefers).

I hope to never run in to a hacker (or griefer). But those chances are slim, as you pointed out!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 8, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> A griefer is someone who goes through your town and steals your things, or destroys your town.
> 
> Either way hacking isn't tolerated here, so in the future when it's a possibility, it's still not allowed when it comes to playing with people here.



Well, that answers what I was gonna ask, thanks!


----------

